# Need tshirt fulfillment



## thomnel53 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a reliable fulfillment partner that can deliver good quality in a timely manner. Looking to replace sp.

I would like to find someone that can take orders via CVS or something like that.

I really like Next Level, but thats not required. Also hoodie and tanks would be nice too.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Lots of good options but you should be posting this in

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

In Hoodies you can find out the plain colours like single colour. very less in hoodies adding designs or prints.


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Try out some fulfilment companies listed here in the forum. Check the samples, turnaround, shipping times and rates this will help you decide, if these parameters fit your needs.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

You have several options here on the forum along with google. Try searching for t-shirt fulfillment or dtg dropship.


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

thomnel53 said:


> I'm looking for a reliable fulfillment partner that can deliver good quality in a timely manner. Looking to replace sp.
> 
> I would like to find someone that can take orders via CVS or something like that.
> 
> ...


pm me i think i may be able to help you out


----------

